# Pretty balanced meal? Vitamiin K question



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Where can I get them vitamin K? I think their next boneless might be egg, salmon, and more liver. Tonight I think I'll give them each half a chicken back. The last I have, I'll have to get a few more until my dogs can handle an all boneless day! I'm so lucky they love their organ meat and tolerate it well! Bowls were down and eaten within about a minute after preparing which took like 3 minutes! So much easier than kibble!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, my dogs would have an epic cannon-butt disaster if they got that, you are sooo lucky your dogs can handle that much organ with a boneless meal. 
/jealous face

Looks great, where'd you get the boar? ;P
Don't know about the vitamin K sadly =/, I imagine there has to be some in what you're feeding.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mmmm lucky puppies. I dont think any of my dogs could handle that much OM in one sitting either. 

Not sure about the Vit K.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The boar came from Texas tripe! I talked to the guy about it, he said it had been in his freezer for 3 months. Some forms of Trich are highly resistant to freezing. I could send some meat in, but I have tons of ribs and ground meat...I don't know how many animals they all came from.

Ya I'm really lucky they handle organ well. The half chicken back tonight should do the job as enough bone.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm jealous of your variety!! 

Is it sad that I have considered moving somewhere that has more places available to buy exotic meats?! LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! The co-op I joined can get Emu meat! I don't think I'll be buying any bone in meals, I'm suspicious the bone is a ton of weight. There is also a good hook up for quail, rabbits, lamb, and duck! I wish I could find lama, elk, or caribou. And venison!

And don't worry I've thought about moving somewhere I could hunt big game like caribou and elk! >_>


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Venison is at Texas Tripe CavePaws! I have some in my freezer 

I wanted wild boar from Texas Tripe but was scared about it. Do you feel pretty comfortable with it?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The venison wasn't in stock when I ordered. D:
But yes I feel comfortable now, I was sort of freaked out at first.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why are you concerned about vitamin K? 

Its normally synthesized in the dog's body by bacteria in the gut, and is not needed as a dietary supplement for dogs. Bleeding disorders are typical for dogs deficient in vitamin K, like decreased clotting and bleeding. Vitamin K is found in some raw fish, raw chicken, some in raw eggs but mostly in green leafy plants.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Natalie, I didn't know. :] Was just curious!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad I could help. Pretty much the only time when we are worried about vitamin K in dogs is with rat poison. When dogs eat rat poison, it depletes vitamin K which is essential for blood clotting. Thats why mice/rats will bleed out internally from rat poison which is what happens with dogs too. Supplementing a dog or cat that has gotten into rat poison with vitamin K is really the only time its appropriate.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a horrible death. :[ Well, glad to know that I don't need to worry about Vit. K! I love PMR man! By far the best and easiest thing I have ever done for my dogs.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

We did Vit. K suppliments when our Doberman boy was suffering from a greatly enlarged gallbladder and blockages due to gallbladder stones. Our next step was full removal of his gallbladder, which would have meant supplimenting him with vitamin K for the rest of his life....thankfully, we didnt have to go that far, and now we just make sure he stays well hydrated and (knock on wood!) have not had an issue since!
But at that time, we were very concerned with how much of certain vitamins and minerals were present in what we were feeding him, so as not to over or under suppliment him with what he needed (hard thing to do when dealing with a 4 month old fast growing large puppy recovering from multiple major surgeries to figure out and repair what was going on!!)


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Is spleen muscle or organ meat? 
I never worry about vit K, but wouldn't they get it from tripe?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Spleen is organ meat I believe. I wish I had beef kidneys too. :[ We do have tripe...Don't know if vitamin K is in that? Maybe! I'll take your lead and google it, RaisingWolves. :]


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Spleen is organ meat. Not sure about green tripe


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Even if they get it from tripe, I guess like Natalie said, they don't need any extra if they're healthy. My dogs are still grazing after two meals of green tripe...Hmm, wonder if I should give it longer to "kick in".  I have seen a decrease in grazing, however, I think it may just be because the novelty of grass is wearing off.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

cavepaws,

I've had really good luck finding beef and pork kindneys at the asian market we have up here in 
DFW area. Check some of the ethnic markets down there in austin. Not nearly as cheap as buying from Roger at Texas Tripe, but I see it as an occasional item. btw if you're not going to buy bone in meals in bulk I've also found what the asian market calls "chicken bone' it's full frames with lots of meat and some organ meat left in the cavity, and it sells for $.59 a pound. Again, not as cheap as bulk but it would take me a really long time to go through 40 pounds of frames from Roger.

Marty


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a East Poultry Supply Co, here in Austin! Frames there are perhaps $15 for 40 lbs at most...I have bought bone-in meals in bulk, like Chicken Quarters and Pork Ribs...I wish I had more variety because then I would be all over really meaty-bone in meals. 

I know I can get Kidneys at a Mexican market here in Austin...I'm unsure of the pricing, I think they were "over priced" but not bad at all if I only feed kidney once or twice a week. Oh and the rabbit they sell there is really overpriced too. D:! -sigh-


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just have to ask.Does the venison you get in TX come from Game Farms or can they sell wild game in TX?I'm just curious.Can't sell wild game here.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

You can't sell wild game anywhere. I would assume that the company CavePaws is getting her venison from does the same as the company where I get mine: They are not actually wild deer.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They are probably farmed deer with an appropriate diet of just grass and no antibiotics or steroids.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It is sourced from Western Buffalo Company.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't wait to get some! Ashley did you like it? Did you get ground or trim? How did it look? O:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanted trim but they didn't have that. I will get it once it is in stock.

Funny thing you mention, I am actually thawing out the packages now. I will get a pic for you today of it 

It will look like the wild boar I bet though. It comes in a pretty purple package just like the others are multicolored.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, I was wondering if Roger would let me place an order for his venison trim in such advance! Since he isn't coming back until June D:! I'm sure the dogs wouldn't mind if it sat in the freezer a couple of months longer. 
I bet Jasper is loving life with his deer meat!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Kelly, Here you go!!

Jasper thanks you because he was not supposed to get more food today.
(just taken)



































oh and by the way, it smells gross but must be amazing because he scarfed it down


----------

